# Toughest place to be a...Paramedic



## Martyn (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-12385301

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yrszw



> WHAT DID YOU THINK A BRITISH PARAMEDIC WOULD BE LIKE?
> First we assumed it would be a man, someone who was 2m tall with muscles everywhere.



Yeah, ALL us Brits are like that!!!


----------



## Scout (Feb 14, 2011)

Martyn said:


> WHAT DID YOU THINK A BRITISH PARAMEDIC WOULD BE LIKE?
> First we assumed it would be a man, someone who was 2m tall with muscles everywhere.




rest assured, no one though that


----------



## lowrider_62 (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 4, 2011)

*The show*

I just watched this tonight. I enjoyed it. good on her for doing it and doing it well.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it bad that I thought that looked like tons of fun? I would totally go there for a month for some trauma practice.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2011)

I imagine this place would be near the top of the list right now...


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I imagine this place would be near the top of the list right now...



or this http://www.time.com/time/video/player/0,32068,5296464001_1867839,00.html


----------



## Sandog (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I imagine this place would be near the top of the list right now...



Now that puts things into perspective, does it not?


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd say for right now.  Libya and Detroit.


----------

